# fiberglass angel needs some lovn'



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Got this 3 foot angel for free - needs some head and wing repair. Arms attached. Don't want it perfect but any suggestion on what goop / adhesive to use?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking gorilla glue might work. You could also check an auto supplies place for a fiberglass repair kit.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Fiberglass cloth or matt (cloth is stronger, and polyester laminating resin. Automotive repair stores might have it, if not, then auto paint or nautical/boat repair or surfboard repair suppliers will carry it. fun stuff.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

thx!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd use apoxy sculpt. It's da bomb!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Apoxy sculpt wins! It rocks.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

How she turned out.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

seems like it worked, good job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's looking good! You'd never know she used to be in pieces.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice fix


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Neighbor's kid painted it. Artist. Who knew?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on the repair and paint.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:She turned out great! I agree with The Halloween Lady, Apoxie Sculpt is the clear winner in so many applications!!! I have used it to repair props, iron fence posts, wooden shelves...it is so versatile and wonderful!


----------

